# internet probs durch netzwerkkarte



## Franz (31. Mai 2002)

Ich habe meinen internet rechner jetzt ans netzwerk angeschlossen und seid die netzwerkkarte drinnen ist (D-Link 530 Rev. A3) stockt das internet ohne ende. d.h. er läd daten und dann lässt er wieder eine minute aus, da steht er einfach still, die internet verbindung läuft weiter doch er empfängt kein einziges byte. kennt jemand dieses problem? wie kann ich das lösen?

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Franz (31. Mai 2002)

habe gerade gesehen, dass ein *Challenge Handshake Authentifizierungsprotokoll* geladen wird, kann es vielleicht daran liegen und wie bekomme ich dieses Protokoll wieder weg


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juni 2002)

Moin,
Da du Internet über Netzwerkkarte hast schätze ich mal du hast DSL?!

Das stocken kann sich aus vielem zusammen setzen, hast du alles richtig eingestellt? Du musst die IP auf 192.168.0.1 stellen damit es vernünftig läuft!
Kuck ertsmal nach ob du alles ordentlich eingestellt hast, weil sonst kann ich dir nich viel weiter helfen!

ElFunghi


----------



## Franz (2. Juni 2002)

nein, ich habe nicht internet via netzwerkkarte sprich DSL
sondern der rechner hängt einfach nur in einem netzwerk.


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Juni 2002)

hm,
könnte trozdem an den IP´s liegen! Check die mal weil wenn du bei beiden Netzwerkkarten die gleiche IP benutzt, dann stockt das öfters mal weil der dadurch nicht weis welche Karte nu welche ist!


----------

